# Golden Wanted in PA



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed them the link to the PA list of Golden rescues. Maybe they will adopt!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

I really think they might adopt-Good Girl for sending them PA Rescue Link!!!!


----------

